# Custom Saddle Brand



## expectsmore (Jan 24, 2013)

By far, the 3 experiences I have had with Custom Saddles have been nothing short of a nightmare. Being in California, where their supposed "flag ship" rider Stephen Peters resides, you would think should motivate them to have an edge or a leg up to perform. Well, that is most certainly not the case. Sarah from Santa Ynez area left my horse and I with a saddle that was fit far to wide which made her extremely wither sore and left me with a pubic bone being jammed into a pommel. Linda from the north was not much better. Being unmotivated to fit, size, comply with trial saddles being left, etc and still being able to be happy with a saddle on my mare that had her impinged on cranial nerve 11, has me really worred about all aspects of Custom and any sort of knowledge from them. My other option is to take it personal, which is also not impossible given the associations that we all have in common. That being farriers and vets who have done great harm to my horse as well. All Santa Ynez related, except for Linda who is apparently more committed to her brand instead of the horse. I'm still awaiting a phone call to purchase. Anyway a Wintec or a bareback pad with stirrups could be better options at this point. They say they excell at customer service....I just had no idea they excelled at such BAD customer service. Job well done Custom and their reps.....Gold Medal in YUCK!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

So everyone in Santa Ynez is out to get you? Is that how I'm reading it? From farriers, to vets, to saddle fitters? Sounds rather tinfoil hat conspiracy theory to me.

Oh, and I'm assuming you're talking about _Steffen_ Peters, not Stephen. What he has to do with bad customer service from a saddlery, I have no idea.


----------



## expectsmore (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah, my bad on spelling. Well with over 15 views from xrays, broken forward pastern axis to the point of changes through the neck ect. the nice part is that I do have all the horrific shoeing on xray and exams from vets and possibly crippling suggestions to my vet of what they would do next. Testimony from table owners of seeing the painful behavior from my horse and a pending fraud investigation might be motivating as well. And 8 hours of questionable video of a farriers clinic. The xrays don't lie, nor do exams, vet testomonials, and emails confirming who was to do the work. Oh and checks made payable to certain hospitals and people.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## expectsmore (Jan 24, 2013)

Oops, that's Stable owners. Small keyboards are not fun. And being a representative is the relationship with Custom.....and endorsing of course.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I am not getting the point of your thread. Usually when so many are "all against" one, the issue is the one. Just saying.

I would find it difficult to believe that everyone, in every field related to equines are ALL conspiring against you. I would bet they have a few more things to do.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Did the Saddle, Farrier or those People cause all the injuries/illness to your Horse?

.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

expectsmore, I have no idea what your posts are about. Sorry.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Can you go there in person and let your concerns be known? If you aren't satisfied as the person if she's having trouble doing her job and that you'd like to speak to her superior. No one likes to think they aren't doing their job or that the boss would think it and usually hustles to work with you.


----------

